# Veto Open Top



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome, good luck with it.


----------



## mike9666 (Jul 28, 2015)

Love the veto bag. I have the one with zippers though. Once this one is toast i am going to switch to open top as well. I do find it nice to climb caged ladders with the zipper bag though, also flying with it is perfect.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

This is a good idea. I've noticed since my hernia op I've been carrying around my tool belt mostly. Actually I've not strapped it on since.

I guess I could make a handle out EMT and #14 wire and attach to my pouch. 1-1/4 rigid 6" nipple for a leg so it stands on the floor. 

I have this Husky square thing I don't use. It has a nice handle I could rob...










I'll have to research these bags. Then find a plumber.

Old (and current)...










^^ I'm going to get a nice $300 hammer for it too. Screw this old stuff.

*Edit:* Looks like that OT-LC is pretty big... Working on it...

*Edit-2:* Yeah baby, Veto Pro Pac TP4 -4 Pocket Tool Pouch...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ive kinda had my eye on one of these:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a Klown shoulder pouch you might be interested in, Dave. I never really used it.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> I have a Klown shoulder pouch you might be interested in, Dave. I never really used it.


No way. 

I'm going out in style looking like a pro. Going to cancel all my appointments today and go find one.:thumbup:

Veto Pro Pac TP4 -4 Pocket Tool Pouch for me. Heck a guy could even strap that on if he wanted to and it stands upright on the floor.






Couple years Suncoast's idea I guess.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> No way.
> 
> I'm going out in style looking like a pro. Going to cancel all my appointments today and go find one.:thumbup:
> 
> ...


What if I throw in some free Wagos?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> What if I throw in some free Wagos?


Nope. I gonna actually have to put you on my list...

99
Hack

You've actually cost me lots of money over the years. First the Systainers now this Veto stuff.  

Wagos... I might try them on of these days.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Nope. I gonna actually have to put on my list...
> 
> 99
> Hack
> ...


I love spending your money, Dave  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Veto Pro Pac TP4 -4 Pocket Tool Pouch for me. Heck a guy could even strap that on if he wanted to and it stands upright on the floor.


The ability of it to stand depends on how you load it.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The ability of it to stand depends on how you load it.


I think that's true of all of us, Mech.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> I think that's true of all of us, Mech.


Also true. Some just have that self leveling gene! :thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

mike9666 said:


> Love the veto bag. I have the one with zippers though. Once this one is toast i am going to switch to open top as well. I do find it nice to climb caged ladders with the zipper bag though, also flying with it is perfect.


Perfect???I gotta flap a lot harder pal....~CS~:jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Perfect???I gotta flap a lot harder pal....~CS~:jester:


Or just add square footage to the old wings. :thumbsup:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Mine falls over but I have it jammed packed!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Had a look at it in the flesh yesterday. $150 Canadian 

Small it seems compared to my leather pouch. Still I'd like something that will stand up. A couple of comments here about tipping over have me wondering.

I'll give it a cooling off period. Spend most of today watching positive Youtube videos on it. :thumbsup:

I like it tho. Growing on me.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Had a look at it in the flesh yesterday. $150 Canadian
> 
> Small it seems compared to my leather pouch. Still I'd like something that will stand up. A couple of comments here about tipping over have me wondering.
> 
> ...


Vetos aren't cheap; that's why I bought a used one. Mine sells for $350.00 CDN. That would have been tough to justify even before the oil money dried up. This one was a little dusty but had very little wear and tear. First day on the job, I sprinkled it with drywall dust anyway  .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I only spent the plumber's cash, Dave. I still have his gold card. Should we see how far it goes? :laughing:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Heh! heh! 

That would work. It's starting to gnaw at me. 

That was EECOLs price. KMS is selling the TP3 not 4? EECOL has both and the 3 is a bit small for sure. 

The YouTube vids got me all fired up this morning. I'm sure I can pack it with my tools from the pouch. Balance the suckers so she won't tip easily, heck I could re-design the bottom... mount the sucker to a giant foot. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> First day on the job, I sprinkled it with drywall dust anyway  .


Baptized it in the dust of the rock. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> mount the sucker to a giant foot. :thumbsup:


Then hope he is on all the same jobs as you? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

daveEM said:


> Had a look at it in the flesh yesterday. $150 Canadian
> 
> Small it seems compared to my leather pouch. Still I'd like something that will stand up. A couple of comments here about tipping over have me wondering.
> 
> ...


TP4 Here in Oz is only $94 AUS ????? I got the Tp3 and the Tp4 ;-0

Frank


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Frank Mc said:


> TP4 Here in Oz is only $94 AUS ????? I got the Tp3 and the Tp4 ;-0
> 
> Frank


Good deal. Australian and Canadian dollars are the same.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Frank Mc said:


> TP4 Here in Oz is only $94 AUS ????? I got the Tp3 and the Tp4 ;-0
> 
> Frank


One of our tool supply houses has the TP3 for +$80.00. They don't carry the TP4 for some reason... I might try to fix that. :blink:

The Electrical Wholesale I quoted ($150) has never given me a deal for 40 years. They used to be good in the 70's but now have been bought out by one of the bigger players. 

With a name like 99cents, well one has to take him seriously when he speaks of the dollar being the same. I'll look around and maybe ask the tool supply house if they will bring one in.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a TP3 I will mail you for American prices.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Eecol's slide started long before the buyout. Employees/shareholders were just waiting for a buyout to cash out. It wouldn't bother me if they slid into the swamp.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Found one. $99 + $12 Shipping. A nice little Canadian Store...
https://www.thetoolstore.ca/viewItem.asp?idProduct=17714&cl=0

For $39 in my pocket I might give them a try.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You guys seem to be getting gigged up there:

TP4 $64.95 USD 

http://www.toolnut.com/veto-pro-pac-tp4-tool-bag-service-pouch.html?utm_source=google_shopping&gclid=CMySrZSqsNACFQtYDQodn4YN_Q

http://relipro.com/veto-pro-pac-tp4-tech-series-tool-bag/?utm_medium=googleshopping&utm_source=bc&gclid=CMX60s2qsNACFY9XDQodSroO_A

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/291893503991?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true

https://www.amazon.com/VETO-PRO-PAC-TP4-Technician/dp/B00EY8DZ42


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Well that 64.95 converts to Canadian today to $87.57.
http://www.likeforex.com/currency-converter/us-dollar-usd_cad-canadian-dollar.htm/64.94

I have to do a shipping cost to Canada and then figure out CC charges for doing the exchange rate conversion.

But yeah we should be pricing those at $90.

So $99 on the one site isn't so bad.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

*Best $99.99 of mine 99cents spent !*

Pouch #3 arrived. :thumbup: ...and it stands!

Pouch #1
RIP (1968 - stolen!)

Pouch #2...
RIP (1970 - 2016)

Now to find a 3 or $400 aluminum hammer for cheap. :thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Pouch #3 arrived. :thumbup: ...and it stands!
> 
> Pouch #1
> RIP (1968 - stolen!)
> ...


Nice. Can I have it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Pouch #3 arrived. :thumbup: ...and it stands!
> 
> Pouch #1
> RIP (1968 - stolen!)
> ...


Wow bro, you get some serious use out of a pouch. I guess I overloaded all mine in the past. Oldest one I have only goes back to the late 80s.

Does it stand without the hammer in the tunnel loop?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wow bro, you get some serious use out of a pouch. I guess I overloaded all mine in the past. Oldest one I have only goes back to the late 80s.
> 
> Does it stand without the hammer in the tunnel loop?


Not only that I still look about 35. :thumbup::laughing: Well maybe not.

Yeah a good pouch but I did spend most of my career on service truck. Actually with that pouch all on a service truck. First as a helper then my own. Probably only worked 5 hours a day, the rest driving between small jobs.

Yes it is standing, and quite well actually in that pic. I propped up the old tool belt with a napkin basket you can't see.

*Edit:* Misread your question. Yes it stands without the hammer (had to go get it from the garage so it went in last for the photo op) but maybe that's because it's new. I might have to keep it as ballast eh? Oh well don't need the aluminum hammer anyway.

*Edit2:* Now you have me thinking... that's the 3rd. belt and I had the pouch reinforced with a piece of leather where the belt went... except that this one doesn't have it.  I'll have to plead 'old man here'. Had to have been a 3rd pouch over those years. The one in the pic can't be that old. Maybe half.

Only a few hours old and I'm liking the new one. Just like meeting a blue eyed blond polish girl.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Not only that I still look about 35. :thumbup::laughing: Well maybe not.
> 
> Yeah a good pouch but I did spend most of my career on service truck. Actually with that pouch all on a service truck. First as a helper then my own. Probably only worked 5 hours a day, the rest driving between small jobs.
> 
> ...


LOL, I get accused of being in my late 30s all the time. Especially if my wife is with me.

I've been using a Veto LC for my main bag for years now. Since the heart surgery I'm not supposed to lift more than 10#. I went to do a job last Tuesday, packed up the TP4 with all I figured would be needed. It stands up well with the load placed right, I think it will be a long while until I use anything else.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm stuck now, Dave. We spent your money on Systainers and Veto. What now? We can't stop now, we only started  .


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> I'm stuck now, Dave. We spent your money on Systainers and Veto. What now? We can't stop now, we only started  .


I'm still thinking on this hammer...










$140 Canadian here...
http://www.ihlcanada.com/23136.html

They are out of stock so a cooling off period is mandatory on this guy.

Crazy old man. I'd have to look for a nail to try it out on. 

Still Christmas is coming and at my age often useless but fun stuff is purchased. :thumbup:

On a related note... I've cleared a spot on my desk for the TP4... so I can adnire it whilst waiting for the phone to message me on a ballast change or something. 

Plus I think my hernia is coming back. 

*Edit:* You could find it on line elsewhere and get it for me for Christmas. :thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't want you to have a hernia, Dave. I think you're wallet's too heavy. We need to lighten it up some more. :jester:

That's a nice hammer. Really nice. You should buy it.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> I don't want you to have a hernia, Dave. I think you're wallet's too heavy. We need to lighten it up some more. :jester:
> 
> That's a nice hammer. Really nice. You should buy it.


Damn I think you were replying while I was adding my *Edit*


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I want that hammer but, would you like to trade for my herniated discs?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

After using my Veto for awhile, I have to say it's great. Every tool has its own spot. No more searching. It's a little bigger than I actually need but that's okay.

Some notes:

The tape measure clip sucks. I need to pry it out a bit.
I need to figure out something for electrical tape. Maybe a big '******.
I need to figure out a way to attach a parts pouch to it.
It's a little heavier than my old Klown bag but it's built like a rock.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Majewski said:


> I want that hammer but, would you like to trade for my herniated discs?


I've bent fingers and other stuff but I tell my wife, especially when getting my fingers straightened as that is done at the hospital. 

_There are people there with far worse wrong with them than me._

So no I'd not trade you. I can't imagine back problems.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

My pic doesn't show it but it has a little strap for tape. The little bag holds tons of stuff. I had to look in the garage and my truck tool box to find some extra stuff like a phillips driver... and TAPE!

You can't see it in my pic but I have a 1/2 roll or so on the strap that I purchased in 1979. I rarely use tape.

I have a parts pouch (in my pic) I'll sell you... I'm not attached to it. I might bronze the pouch tho.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

https://www.vetopropac.com/product/electrical-tape-strap


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> I'm still thinking on this hammer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice hammer and I'm very partial to Estwing. I cut my teeth on their hammers, I still have the first one I was given as a tot. It's so old it has a black rubber handle, long before the blue came out. They really last.


----------

